# Hello from Afghanistan



## aj25nole (Aug 14, 2018)

New member from Jacksonville/ St. Pete (technically I'm homeless right now, as everything is in storage and I'm deployed to Afghanistan in a civilian capacity - USMC vet). I recently came home for a month-long vacation and pulled the strings on a new '17 Bossman Tailspotter. I spent most of July on the water, and now I can't wait to get home for good. 

I've read several reviews on the Tailspotter, and it seems like the bulk of the problems came during the build process. Mine was already built, so I can't attest to that, but if anyone has questions about this boat I'd be happy to address them (might have to move that to another thread, if there's interest). 

Thanks, and tight lines.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome! And safe travels back!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Welcome aboard, and thank you for your service!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for your service. Be safe


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Enjoy the 'Stan! I miss that deployment money.

Nate


----------



## aj25nole (Aug 14, 2018)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Enjoy the 'Stan! I miss that deployment money.
> 
> Nate


Oh yeah, I’m tricking the boat out now while the money’s still tax-free.


----------

